# Word for the day  cartouche



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

cartouche
[kahr-toosh] 


Noun


1.Architecture. a rounded, convex surface, usually surrounded with carved ornamental scrollwork, for receiving a painted or low-relief decoration, as an escutcheon.


2.an oval or oblong figure, as on ancient Egyptian monuments, enclosing characters that represent the name of a sovereign.


3.the case containing the inflammable materials in certain fireworks.


4.a box for cartridges.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybe cartouche isn't a word you're apt to use very often, but it might be a good name for an abyssinian cat.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2015)

Did you know it can also be used as a term for baking blind in cooking, as in pastry?
i didn't!


----------

